# Где проводят Интерферентные токи в Москве?



## Иван. (20 Июл 2008)

У моей родственницы врачи поставили диагноз межпозвонковая грыжа (проводили МРТ). Мучают боли. Назначили медикаментозное лечение с физиотерапией. Не можем ни где найти учреждение, в котором проводят физиопроцедуру – ИНТЕРФЕРЕНТНЫЕ ТОКИ. 

Помогите, подскажите, где такую процедуру можно пройти в Москве.


----------



## Ell (20 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Где проводят Интерферентные токи в Москве?*

вы считаете, что это будет панацеей?
спешу вас в этом разуверить.
а если проблема действительно беспокоит, то изучаем
https://www.medhouse.ru/single/21032-post4.html


----------



## Иван. (21 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Где проводят Интерферентные токи в Москве?*

Это комплексное лечение, не можем найти только интерферентные токи. Если можете подкажите где их в Москве поводят.


----------



## Радуга (21 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Где проводят Интерферентные токи в Москве?*

Вот здесь попробуйте узнать http://www.kdc52.ru/str.php?id=29 . И еще на Новом Арбате был Институт курортологии. Сейчас, говорят, он переехал куда-то. Там были точно.


----------

